# iOS 15 et Netatmo Welcome



## Moutaille (25 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Je me permets de créer un nouveau sujet car j'ai l'impression que la mise à jour iOS15 a été fatale ! Du jour au lendemain, celle ci n'étaient plus visible dans l'app Maison mais toujours disponible et fonctionnelle dans l'app Security de Netatmo ! 
Je commence SERIEUSEMENT a en avoir marre de Homekit ! Mes équipements tombent en panne les uns après les autres et impossible de les remettre dans Maison ! Je pense que c'est lié au réseau de mon Orbi mais j'ai tenté tellement de configurations que j'en suis perdu !!!


----------



## Tiberius (25 Septembre 2021)

Tu utilises une Apple TV ou un HomePod comme concentrateur HomeKit ? Après la mise à jour de l'Apple TV j'ai eu des soucis, mais en la redémarrant (en la débranchant) tout est revenu dans l'ordre.


----------



## Moutaille (26 Septembre 2021)

J'utilise les 2. J'ai 2 Apple TV et 2 homepods mini qui ont été redémarrés un paquet de fois ! 
Mais là je pense que ça vient de mon problème de wifi Orbi. Etant donné que mon Orbi diffuse du 2,4 et du 5ghz en même temps, mes appareils Homekit se connectent bien au 2,4 mais mon iPhone lui, est en 5ghz du coup je pense que c'est pour ça que je n'arrive plus à appairer dans HomeKit ma Welcome....
Mais je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de stopper durant quelques minutes le réseau 5ghz.


----------



## Tiberius (27 Septembre 2021)

Ah oui, j'ai commencé à me renseigner sur les Orbi mais c'est vrai que cette histoire de bande 2.4/5 combinés non désactivante (même provisoirement) est plutôt un frein; d'autant plus que la plupart des appareils connectés sont en 2.4. C'est d'autant plus étonnant que c'est une option qui existait mais que Netgear à retiré. Maintenant, ils disent que c'est "à l'étude". Cela étant dis, j'ai lu ça il y a quelques temps, l'option est peut-être de nouveau dispo dans les paramètres avancés ?

Si l'option n'est pas disponible, leur conseil pour le cas que tu rencontres : comme le 5 Ghz porte moins loin que le 2.4 Ghz, ils conseillent de s'éloigner de la borne au max et donc le téléphone va se connecter au réseau 2.4 Ghz. Ensuite, tu devrais pouvoir faire l'appairage, et une fois connectée, la caméra devrait conserver la bonne fréquence (ou la borne lui affecter la bonne fréquence).


----------



## Tiberius (27 Septembre 2021)

Petit complément : visiblement il y a une option pour réduire la puissance du signal, tu devrais pouvoir réduire temporairement la puissance du 5 Ghz pour que ton téléphone reste bien en 2.4 Ghz le temps de la configuration.


----------



## Moutaille (27 Septembre 2021)

Bonsoir @Tiberius 
Merci pour ton aide !
Malheureusement j'ai déjà testé cette méthode ! J'ai baissé le 5ghz à 25% de sa puissance (qui est le minimum possible) et j'ai même demandé à ne pas diffuser le SSID du 5ghz. 
Le problème étant que même en "oubliant" le réseau de mon iPhone puis en me reconnectant, je chope à nouveau directement le 5ghz j'ai l'impression ! Et je ne te parle pas des essais ou j'ai mis une espèce de casserole sur la borne pour réduire encore plus la diffusion ! 
Bref c'est un vrai bordel ! Impossible de me déconnecter de ce réseau 5ghz ! 
Ca devient épuisant..... 

En plus une fois appairée à son app Security, ma Welcome me dit que le code Homekit est incorrect alors que je scanne l'étiquette qui est sur le mode d'emploi. Et là j'ai un doute que ça vienne des réseaux é,4 et 5ghz.


----------



## Tiberius (29 Septembre 2021)

Je suppose que tu avais aussi éteint le satellite. Effectivement, meme en masquant le réseau l’iPhone peut re-basculer dessus. D’après ce que j‘ai trouvé comme info, certes c’est pénible qu’on ne puisse pas séparer le réseau, mais normalement avec le mesh c’est un peu le principe, et les périphériques devraient se connecter sur le bon canal, mais ils ne semblent pas tous avoir été correctement programmés pour ça…
Apres je pense qu’on peut faire d’autres bidouilles, du genre utiliser un autre routeur avec une bande 2.4 identifiée, lui donner le même SSID, connecter le périphérique puis reconnecter l’Orbi, ou utiliser un vieux téléphone qui ne gère que le 2.4, mais c’est un peu n’importe quoi quand même. 
En tout cas, c’est ce qui me fait hésiter à acheter un Orbi, même si par ailleurs je pense qu’ils offrent un excellent wifi.


----------



## Moutaille (29 Septembre 2021)

Alors clairement, pour la qualité du Wifi chez moi, je trouve ces Orbi géniaux !!! 
Mon seul problème est cette histoire de réseau 2,4 et 5ghz.... Je vais essayer de m'éloigner encore plus.... Mais bon...


----------



## Moutaille (17 Octobre 2021)

Bon et bien j'ai réglé mon problème de caméra ! 
J'ai finalement revendu ma Netatmo Welcome et j'ai acheté une Eufy à 50 euros qui, elle, n'a pas de problème pour se connecter au wifi de mes Orby.... Mais je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi j'ai eu ce problème avec la Netatmo !


----------



## Tiberius (19 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bon et bien j'ai réglé mon problème de caméra !
> J'ai finalement revendu ma Netatmo Welcome et j'ai acheté une Eufy à 50 euros qui, elle, n'a pas de problème pour se connecter au wifi de mes Orby.... Mais je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi j'ai eu ce problème avec la Netatmo !


Moi qui pensais mettre une caméra extérieure Netatmo... C'est une des rare à avoir un projecteur intégré et être compatible HomeKit (la Arlo nécessite un abonnement je crois, les Eufy ne sont pas compatibles HSV). Mais vu tes déboires, j'hésite à en acheter une


----------



## Moutaille (19 Octobre 2021)

Euh si si ! Mes caméras Eufy sont bien compatibles HSV ! Elles sont vraiment très bien !
Le seul petit bémol qui demande à Apple de s'améliorer c'est que tu perds la gestion de la motorisation et ça redescend la qualité vidéo à 1080p. Mais sinon aucun problème avec HSV sur mes 2 modèles différents de caméra Eufy !


----------



## Tiberius (19 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Euh si si ! Mes caméras Eufy sont bien compatibles HSV ! Elles sont vraiment très bien !
> Le seul petit bémol qui demande à Apple de s'améliorer c'est que tu perds la gestion de la motorisation et ça redescend la qualité vidéo à 1080p. Mais sinon aucun problème avec HSV sur mes 2 modèles différents de caméra Eufy !


Je parlais de celle équipée d’un projecteur (floodlight). Mais je crois que je vais plutôt installer une Eufycam 2C combinée avec un projecteur... (le seul inconvénient étant qu’il faut les recharger régulièrement, HomeKit semblant siphonner les batteries)


----------



## Moutaille (20 Octobre 2021)

Après je ne voudrais pas faire de mauvaise pub à Netatmo hein parce que leurs produits sont très bons ! Je pense que mon problème avec la Welcome est plus lié à mon réseau Wifi qu'a la caméra en elle même.


----------



## thamtham (21 Octobre 2021)

Tiberius a dit:


> Moi qui pensais mettre une caméra extérieure Netatmo... C'est une des rare à avoir un projecteur intégré et être compatible HomeKit (la Arlo nécessite un abonnement je crois, les Eufy ne sont pas compatibles HSV). Mais vu tes déboires, j'hésite à en acheter une


Bonjour,
pour info, je suis équipé du wifi Orbi et une caméra extérieure Netatmo et aucun problème particulier


----------



## Moutaille (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir @thamtham 
Idem pour moi ! Ma caméra et mon ismartgate fonctionnaient très bien mais du jour au lendemain ils sont passés en "pas de réponse" dans l'app Maison. Et peu importe le nombre de fois ou j'ai tenté de les réinstaller ils ne fonctionnaient plus avec Maison. Ils fonctionnent sans problème dans leurs app respectives par contre !

A force de faire des tests je pense que j'ai trouvé d'ou ca venait. Mon iPhone se connecte automatiquement au réseau 5ghz de mon wifi et du coup ca pose problème pour appairer avec l'app Maison car les accessoires eux sont en 2,4ghz. Le problème étant que, même pendant un court instant, tu ne peux pas couper le réseau 5ghz. A l'heure actuelle j'ai donc revendu ma Welcome mais j'ai toujours le problème avec mon ismartgate et je ne sais pas comment régler le problème !


----------



## thamtham (22 Octobre 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Bonsoir @thamtham
> Idem pour moi ! Ma caméra et mon ismartgate fonctionnaient très bien mais du jour au lendemain ils sont passés en "pas de réponse" dans l'app Maison. Et peu importe le nombre de fois ou j'ai tenté de les réinstaller ils ne fonctionnaient plus avec Maison. Ils fonctionnent sans problème dans leurs app respectives par contre !
> 
> A force de faire des tests je pense que j'ai trouvé d'ou ca venait. Mon iPhone se connecte automatiquement au réseau 5ghz de mon wifi et du coup ca pose problème pour appairer avec l'app Maison car les accessoires eux sont en 2,4ghz. Le problème étant que, même pendant un court instant, tu ne peux pas couper le réseau 5ghz. A l'heure actuelle j'ai donc revendu ma Welcome mais j'ai toujours le problème avec mon ismartgate et je ne sais pas comment régler le problème !


Bonjour Moutaille
je ne pense pas que les problèmes rencontrés viennent du wifi orbi en 2 ou 5ghz. Peut être pour solutionner vos problèmes essayer de mettre pour vos caméras une adresse IP fixe. Cdlt


----------



## Moutaille (22 Octobre 2021)

Tu pourrais être plus précis ? Pour être honnête je ne sais pas vraiment comment faire ce genre de chose..  
J'ai un Mac et une box SFR. Mais à quel endroit je dois rendre cette IP fixe ??
Tu aurais un tuto ?


----------



## thamtham (22 Octobre 2021)

Bonsoir, pas de auto de mon côté. Dans la pratique (si ton opérateur le permet) tu te connectes sur la partie admin de ta box via un navigateur (adresse en général 192.168.0.1 ou 1.1) tu rentres ton login et ton mot de passe, tu vas sur la partie réseau et tu regardes la partie DHCP (distribution des adresses IP par la box) pour voir tes équipements connectés avec une adresse IP. tu sélectionnes par exemple ta caméra et tu lui dédies une adresse IP fixe (ou statique) afin que cette adresse soit systématiquement la même, ce qui peut éviter les déconnexions.


----------



## Moutaille (22 Octobre 2021)

Ah oui je vois de quoi tu parles ! Je vais essayer de faire ça mais je ne suis pas certain que ça fonctionnera...
Est ce que je dois d'abord réinitialiser ou alors avec l'adresse IP de mon ismartgate, je la fixe et ça repartira directement si ça vient de la le problème ?


----------



## thamtham (22 Octobre 2021)

non tu rentres uniquement une adresse IP fixe qui sera prise directement pas besoin de réinitialiser


----------



## Moutaille (22 Octobre 2021)

Ok... Mais je ne vois pas vraiment ce que ça va changer par rapport à maintenant. En ce moment ce qui ne fonctionne pas c'est l'intégration dans Homekit car si je passe par l'application du ismartgate, tout semble fonctionner correctement.
Est ce qu'une IP fixe pourrait régler ce problème sur l'app Maison selon toi, car il s'agit d'un problème très ciblé ?


----------



## Tiberius (22 Octobre 2021)

thamtham a dit:


> non tu rentres uniquement une adresse IP fixe qui sera prise directement pas besoin de réinitialiser


Faudra quand même redémarrer l’appareil pour que le bail soit renouvelé et qu‘il prenne la nouvelle adresse. Attention aussi de ne pas utiliser une adresse déjà prise (prendre plutôt une valeur élevée, genre x.x.x.200)


----------



## Moutaille (23 Octobre 2021)

Mais c'est sur la box qui n'émet pas de wifi ou sur mes orbi que je dois modifier l'ip ??


----------



## Tiberius (23 Octobre 2021)

Ca depend de la façon dont a été configure ton réseau et du routeur qui distribue les adresses IP. Si ton orbi est en mode routeur (ce qui devrait être le cas je pense, la box est alors en mode « bridge »), c’est lui qui gère ça, sinon c’est ta box (orbi est alors en Access point)


----------



## Moutaille (23 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,
Déjà merci pour votre aide. Malheureusement je viens de tester cette histoire d'IP fixe mais ça n'a rien fait. J'ai réinitialisé le ismartgate, avec une ip fixe, et je l'ai reconfiguré. Mais comme avant il fonctionne 5 minutes dans l'app Maison mais ensuite il passe en "Sans réponse"...


----------



## Moutaille (23 Octobre 2021)

Je viens de réinitialiser une nouvelle fois le ismartgate. Par contre cette fois ci je ne me suis pas arrêté à la configuration Homekit mais j'ai continué jusqu'au bout le process afin qu'il puisse être utilisé également avec l'app ismartgate. Et bien figurez vous qu'une mise à jour du firmware s'est faite et celle ci m'a permit de savoir qu'en fait c'était les piles du capteur sans fil qui étaient HS et donc qui remontaient l'état "sans réponse" dans l'app Maison !!!!!!!!! 
ENFIN !!!!!
Merci à tous pour votre aide ! J'aurai passé 3 mois à écumer toutes les solutions juste pour un problème de piles !!


----------



## thamtham (23 Octobre 2021)

good news !  plies à l'heure


----------

